# Header Location in Wall



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Many moons ago I recall a thread about the location of a header in the wall. IIRC, it was the concensus that the header be against the top plate and a cripple wall below to form the window or door opening. This is as opposed to the way you see it 99% of the time-- the header forming the top of the window opening.

I was just looking at 2015 IRC Figures R603.6(1) and R603.6(2) which depicts the header against the top plate. However, I see no requirement for it to be constructed in this manner in section R603.6.

Thoughts on best practice?

Thanks.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2018)

I have always believed it to be however you were trained.

I've always framed the header as the top of window, with the cripples above the header, to the top plate.

I just went and looked at the figures you cited, those are for metal framing.

Are you talking wood, or metal? Metal, I could not say, all my experience in metal was non-bearing.

For wood, see R602.7.1(1), R602.7(2), and R602.7.2.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree with Fatboy. That is how I always see it.

Really can't see what the actual difference from a practical standpoint would be. Maybe a little bit less dead load directly on the window if the header is right above the window, but still not a lot of a load in most cases...


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, this is metal framing. I didn't think it mattered code-wise, but I do recall a lengthy thread on it in the past (that thread was about wood framing). For some reason I thought against the plate was better. Then I saw the details in the IRC.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 18, 2018)

TheWFCM fig. 3.9a shows the header below the top plates with shorties from the top of the header to the bottom side of the t-plate. The fig. 3.9b shows a bay window with the header directly under the t- plate so I believe it can be done both ways. The amount of Jack studs (cripples) increase as the length of the header increases. 

Seen a lot of headers over 8-ft with only one JS below the header ends. Been seeing a lot of headers lately being toe nailed without the JS on some smaller openings. They then look for a solution from the inspector because the RO is wrong.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't think the code directly mandates it either way.  Either way would carry the loads from above.  But, indirectly, the dead load of the materials under the header would need to be considered if the header is set under the plates.  In most situations, this probably wouldn't be too big of an issue.  But, if there is a significant distance below the header, or the width of the opening is significant, what will carry the load of the framing, sheathing, drywall etc. on top of the window?  And if any additional loads, such as if brick veneer is required to be supported by a lintel bolted to the header, or adhered stone, that would kill it as well.  Those are easy enough to see on a new build, but what about down the road when the owner wants to replace his vinyl with stone veneer?
I have seen it done both ways, but not a fan of the upset header.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 18, 2018)

In my experience with metal studs, most if not all architects & engineers make their details with the header at the top of the opening not to the plate. As for wood have seen it both ways, personally prefer it to be at the top of the opening.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2018)

Dead load below the header is a valid point. That being said, after the header is installed the framing below is no longer load bearing; assume it would then be treated same as an opening in a gable wall.

One other thing I thought of was height of the header would change the hinge point in the wall.

I kind of like the the idea of the header at the top plate, especially in metal. If there is a window change the height can be easily adjusted.

But again, for some reason I thought there was an advantage from a structural standpoint to having it at the top plate. It my have been a garage door header? (without getting into portal framing) That discussion was years ago-- I may be remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 18, 2018)

TimNY said:


> I kind of like the the idea of the header at the top plate, especially in metal. If there is a window change the height can be easily adjusted.



We would have to raise the header when we installed a half-round window over a double window, usually in a front wall gable. Then transfer the ridge beam load to the header. Then we would cut two OSB arch's and support that with cripples and add ladder blocks to the arch for the drywall-er. Ya, it got insulated too!


----------



## Mark K (Jan 18, 2018)

On each side of the header you want at least one stud that goes from the sill plate to the top plates.  Wider openings may require more full height studs.  In addition if you have not designed the connection from the header to the side plates to carry the load you will want at least one stud under each end of the header.  Some times you may use a deeper header so that there is no space between top of the header and the top plates.

These principles apply to both wood and metal stud construction.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah,the location of the header is really my question. Again, not whether it complies or not, but if there was a reason one way or the other to located it at the window or the plate. Code doesn't specify, but code is a minimum. It seems the first post nailed it.

FWIW each side has two kings back to back with HTT holddowns and two jacks each side. Guess I'll stick with the tried and true location at the window.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 19, 2018)

Makes more sense to have bottom of header above opening so you do not have to fill the space between the top of the opening and the bottom of the header..  Using a deeper header is easier and cheaper than filling the space between to top of the header and bottom of the tip plates.


----------



## JCraver (Jan 19, 2018)

TimNY said:


> Yeah,the location of the header is really my question. Again, not whether it complies or not, but if there was a reason one way or the other to located it at the window or the plate. Code doesn't specify, but code is a minimum. It seems the first post nailed it.
> 
> FWIW each side has two kings back to back with HTT holddowns and two jacks each side. Guess I'll stick with the tried and true location at the window.



Where'd Brent go, he could answer this...  Anyway, builders and dollar bills are why you see the header at the top of the wall - it's much faster (or so they claim) to frame a wall with the headers pushed up to the plates.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 19, 2018)

JCraver said:


> Where'd Brent go, he could answer this



Think we lost him, haven't seen or heard anything from him in months?!


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 19, 2018)

MASSDRIVER was last seen:

50w 1d ago


----------



## Sifu (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, my framer told me it was faster.  I think it was faster in the sense that they could disregard the height of the windows and doors by upsetting them all and bang them out, it also may be about how they are accustomed to doing it.  I had them put the headers at window ht., they didn't get too excited either way.


----------

